# Itaste Drv



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

@Rob Fisher

You better buy this for your CT trip!

http://www.innokin.com/itaste-drv.html


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/14)

I saw that. But I think Kiera is the one that will be my travel buddy. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

don't need no fancy gadgets when you got a reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

